# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Great nature documentary on Russia

## sperk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMAsv4C2Ybs 
This is a massive project that took 5 yrs to film and will have six parts covering all of Russia. The first part, Kamchatka is available. It's top notch if you like nature documentaries. The narrator speaks at a reasonable pace and quite clearly so it can also be used as a language tool.

----------


## fortheether

> YouTube - Wild Russia - 1 - Kamchatka ( 
> This is a massive project that took 5 yrs to film and will have six parts covering all of Russia. The first part, Kamchatka is available. It's top notch if you like nature documentaries. The narrator speaks at a reasonable pace and quite clearly so it can also be used as a language tool.

 
Nice - thank you!

----------

